# ** ماكينة تعبئة سكر جرامات فنادق من شركة ماستر تك **



## هبة منصور (26 نوفمبر 2013)

** ماكينة تعبئة سكر جرامات فنادق من شركة ماستر تك **

شركة ماسترتك هى شركة تطوير وتصميم وتصنيع العديد من ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف وخطوط الانتاج .
كما تقوم الشركة بكافة اعمال الصيانة بالاضافة لاعمال التوريدات (كهربية او ميكانيكية ) بالتركيب والتشغيل .
- وفيما يلى مواصفات احدى ماكينات شركتنا (ماكينة تعبئة سكر جرامات فنادق ) :-

( مصنعة طبقا لماكينة تعبئة انجليزي)

الماكينة مصنعة طبقا للمواصفات العالمية كالاتي:


1-	جميع الاجزاء الملامسة للمنتج مصنعة من الاستانليس 304 غذائى.
2-	مواتير الماكينة صناعة ألمانى .
3-	فوتوسيل الماكينة sick ألمانى الصنع أو infra ايطالية الصنع.
4-	هوبر الماكينة استانليس بسعة 30 كيلو.
5-	الماكينة تحتوى على صينية تعبئة مصنعة من الاستانليس.
6-	التعبئة حجمية ويتم التحكم فى حجم التعبئة عن طريق الكوبايات او اسكرو.
7-	الماكينة مزودة بلياقة استانليس لتشكيل رول الورق.
8-	فك اللحام center مصنوع من صلب موصف k100 مدهون بطبقة تيفلون عالى الجودة لعدم لزق الفك برول الورق لاعطاء لحام مميز الشكل.
9-	حركة الفكوك الافقية تتم علي بلي سبحي الماني علي دلائل هارد كروم الماني .
10-	سخانات الفك ألمانية او ايطالية الصنع.
11-	يوجد سكينة جانبية لعمل نوتش علي جانب الكيس لسهولة فتحة .
12-	تحتوى على فك افقى للحام الكيس من اعلى و اسفل مدهون ب تيفلون عالى الجودة k100 .
13-	توجد سكينة صلب هواء لفصل الاكياس.
14-	يمكن التحكم بسرعة الماكينة عن طريق انفرتر.
15-	تحتوى الماكينة على رولات كاوتش لسحب رول الورق.
16-	عداد الحرارة ديجيتال صناعة يابانى.
17-	المكونات حاصلة على علامة ال CE .
18-	P.L.C للتحكم فى الماكينة .
19-	تخضع الماكينة لاعلي درجات الحماية و الوقاية الخاصة لحماية الافراد و المهمات الكهربائية و الميكانيكة الملحقة بالماكينة :
أ – تم تصميم دوائر التحكم بحيث انه في حاله انقطاع الكهربئ و عودته لا تتم الا في حاله اعادة التشغيل ب – اللوحه الكهربائية مزوده بقواطع كهربائية تحمي الدائره الكهربائية في حاله حدوث القصر ج- اللوحة الكهربائية مزوده ب over load ضدد زياده الاحمال لحماية المحركات الموجوده بالماكينة . د – اللوحة مزوده بوحدات حماية ضدد زياده الجهد و انخفاضة .
هـ – اللوحة مزوده بوحده تحكمي الدائره في حاله حدوث غياب لاحد الاوجهه المغذيه للوحه الكهربائية . و- اللوحة مزوده بوحدة تحمي المحرك و الماكينة في حاله انعكاس احد الاوجهه .

*********************
واليكم نبذة عن أحدث الماكينات الأخرى من ماسترتك :
•	ماكينات تعبئة رأسى (بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة …..ألخ) .
•	ماكينات تعبئة بودرة (دقيق – مساحيق غسيل …..ألخ) .
•	ماكينات تعبئة سوائل .
•	شرنك (غرفة او نفق) .
•	قلاب بودرة (بودرة او حبوب) .
•	نقل الحركة .
•	مجفف (فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب …..ألخ) .
•	خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة .
•	طباخ ومقلب .
شيلر تبريد . صور الماكينات











































فيديو الماكينة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsap8s-aPD8
نرجو أن تحوز عروضنا رضا وقبول عملائنا الكرام ،،،
وللإستفسار يرجى الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الأتية :-
الادارة :- مدينة العبور الحى الاول محلية 5 – عمارة 285 ب
Tel/fax :- 0244796146
Mob. :- 01005492942
المصنع :- مدينة العاشر من رمضان
ولمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقعنا على
www.mastertech-egy.com

صفحتنا على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/pages/ماسترتك/477519548963162?ref=tn_tnmn

email :- [email protected]m
المدير العام / م. محمد عبد العليم

مدير تسويق/ ا.هبة منصور


----------

